# 1645 Directory For Public Worship



## N. Eshelman (Sep 8, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has a good bibliography on the 1645? I am looking for books that examine the Directory as well as ones that discuss the parts of worship that the Divines agreed upon. 

Thanks!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2008)

Westminster Assembly Project » The Directory for Public Worship


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 8, 2008)

Do the RP's "recognize" the DOW?


----------



## dcomin (Sep 8, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Do the RP's "recognize" the DOW?



Sure! When I come across a copy, I usually know what it is.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 8, 2008)

Dr. Ward's work in Mueller and Ward's Scripture and Worship (2007) is important; an older work is The Book of Common Order of the Church of Scotland, Commonly Known As, John Knox's Liturgy: And, The Directory for the Public Worship of God, Agreed Upon by the Assembly of Divines at Westminster By Church of Scotland, George Washington Sprott, John Knox, Thomas Leishman, Church of Scotland Published by Blackwood, 1868. History and some interpretation is given.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 8, 2008)

It is recognized as what was used until 1945! Of course, the RPs always used it as a directory and not a set in stone law of the church. It was given for guidance and by 1945 a new directory was written to reflect the practice of the church and to give guidance for another number of generations.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 8, 2008)

dcomin said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Do the RP's "recognize" the DOW?
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2008)

The DOW is binding upon my denomination.

Presbyterian Reformed Church


----------

